# 2000 Specialized Allez A1



## bludwig (Jul 24, 2009)

What is a 2000 Specialized Allez A1 with about 200 miles on it worth roughly? Someone is selling one and I don't want to get ripped off, they are asking 450.00 right now and I'd like to offer them less, but I don't know how much less I should offer. Here is a link to it's specs on Bikepedia. http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=45272&Type=bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bludwig said:


> What is a 2000 Specialized Allez A1 with about 200 miles on it worth roughly? Someone is selling one and I don't want to get ripped off, they are asking 450.00 right now and I'd like to offer them less, but I don't know how much less I should offer. Here is a link to it's specs on Bikepedia. http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=45272&Type=bike


If you haven't already done so, check it out and ride it (_assuming it's your size_). From the test ride, you should be able to determine how smoothly the components function. If it's all original (tires/tubes/rim strips) they'll need to be replaced. And if its never been overhauled (headset/ hubs/ BB) IMO the grease may have broken down enough to warrant one. If you do your own wrenching it's mostly just time invested, but if you bring it to the LBS costs could add up.

Just some things to consider before negotiating price.


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

*Seems a little high to me.*

I just bought a much older Allez for $450 but it was lugged steel and all original, it had a little bit of "classic" to it. Seems like any vehicle; car, motorcycle, bike, hits bottom price wise at 10-15 years, then after that they start coming up in value again.

I'm with PJ, try to get an idea of what it needs. A couple of tires, a new chain, cables, housing, swapping out anything that doesn't fit like a stem or saddle, can add up quickly.

Chris


----------



## bludwig (Jul 24, 2009)

Great advice guys, thanks. I forgot to mention that it comes with clippless pedals and shoes, which are my size. That will save be some cash as well. I'll just have to see how it feels once I take it for a ride. Someone else is interested in it as well and I don't think he'll budge on the price.


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Seems a little high*

It might not be too far off if it really has just 200 miles on it and is in great condition. 

I have the 1999 model, which has the 105 group. I think the frame is exactly the same. Mine has a lot of miles (20,000 +) but I've maintained it and it's still in very good condition. Even so, I wouldn't expect to get much more than $300 for it if I were selling it today. 

That said, I've always been happy with the bike. I have others, but still ride that one. It's definitely stiff and not the lightest aluminum bike on the block, but it rides nicely and handles well. It's rock-solid on decents -- I live in the mountains and have frequently recorded speeds well above 50 mph without the slightest shimmy. 

I long ago switched out the stock aluminum fork for a carbon one, and use 25mm tires instead of 23, and the ride is pretty smooth.


----------



## bludwig (Jul 24, 2009)

It does seem a little high, I'd like to get him down to around 400.00. But if the bike fits perfect and really is like new I'd have a hard time turning it down. I've been looking for a long time now and this is the best thing I've came accross. Plus I enjoy wrenching on them so if I do have to upgrade in the future it's not a big deal. I'm going to see it tomorrow.


----------



## tundra914 (Aug 21, 2008)

IMO, your paying half price for a bike thats 10 years old compared to a brand new Specialized Allez, way too expensive. The new Allez frames will ride smoother than the older frame design, plus has a much more comfortable riding position. 

10 year Old Bike 
Price $450
New tires and tubes $100
other items needing replacement $?
Total price $550 or more

New Bike (Allez Sport/ Sora group)
Price $800-$850 includes 1 year warranty

The 2009 Allez are on sale since the 2010 are out, you may get them cheaper than MSRP.

If you can save up an extra $300, I say go for a new bike. The newer bike will feel much lighter than the old one and will ride better. I guarantee you that you will enjoy the newer frame design. 
If your bent on getting the old bike, Id say its worth no more than $300 IMO.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tundra914 said:


> IMO, your paying half price for a bike thats 10 years old compared to a brand new Specialized Allez, way too expensive. The new Allez frames will ride smoother than the older frame design, plus has a much more comfortable riding position.
> 
> 10 year Old Bike
> Price $450
> ...


Good points as well. I was thinking about a 10 year old bike basically selling for 1/2 the original MSRP, then forgot to mention it when posting.

One correction, though. Specialized framesets have a lifetime warranty to the original owner, not 1 year.


----------



## tundra914 (Aug 21, 2008)

Frame and fork is lifetime warranty like most of the major brands, 1 year warranty on the rest of the bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tundra914 said:


> Frame and fork is lifetime warranty like most of the major brands, 1 year warranty on the rest of the bike.


Yes, I know.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

that 105 shoulnd't even be the 9spd of 5 years back... I wouldn't pay 450 or even 300 for a 10year old bike. Doesn't matter how little the guy rode it, it's irrelevant. He's trying to recoup, and you're trying to pay a fair price. remember that.


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

bludwig said:


> It does seem a little high, I'd like to get him down to around 400.00. But if the bike fits perfect and really is like new I'd have a hard time turning it down. I've been looking for a long time now and this is the best thing I've came accross. Plus I enjoy wrenching on them so if I do have to upgrade in the future it's not a big deal. I'm going to see it tomorrow.


I see these kind of threads all the time and the forum consensus always seems to be that the bike in question is overpriced. You say you've been looking for a bike for a long time, so you must see something in this bike that you really like. There is always going to be a better deal out there if you have the patience to wait for it. I've noticed that there is a big difference in the price of used bikes where I live on the West Coast compared to Middle America. I see steel frame bikes in good condition going for 250-300 here all the time. A price that someone in Omaha would laugh at. I agree that 300 would be a fair price seeing that Bikepedia says it has a Tiagra group which is the low-end of the Shimano tree. If the bike fits you and you really like it, maybe it's worth another 100 to own it.

One last thing, the A1 frame is a really nice ride. Not very light, but stiff without being uncomfortble. I bought this 1999 Allez Sport frame and all-told I've got over 600 in it with Ultegra drive train and 105 brifters. I had to stop myself from buying a CF fork. I'll never get that much out of it if I sold it, but I had a heck of a lot of fun building it, and I love riding it. No regrets here!


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

*You're right, price may not be that important*



rothenfield said:


> I see these kind of threads all the time and the forum consensus always seems to be that the bike in question is overpriced. You say you've been looking for a bike for a long time, so you must see something in this bike that you really like. There is always going to be a better deal out there if you have the patience to wait for it. I've noticed that there is a big difference in the price of used bikes where I live on the West Coast compared to Middle America. I see steel frame bikes in good condition going for 250-300 here all the time. A price that someone in Omaha would laugh at. I agree that 300 would be a fair price seeing that Bikepedia says it has a Tiagra group which is the low-end of the Shimano tree. If the bike fits you and you really like it, maybe it's worth another 100 to own it.
> 
> One last thing, the A1 frame is a really nice ride. Not very light, but stiff without being uncomfortble. I bought this 1999 Allez Sport frame and all-told I've got over 600 in it with Ultegra drive train and 105 brifters. I had to stop myself from buying a CF fork. I'll never get that much out of it if I sold it, but I had a heck of a lot of fun building it, and I love riding it. No regrets here!


OK, your post made me re-examine mine. You are right that there will always be a better deal out there somewhere. If you really want something and price seems close enough why not just buy it? 

Sometimes when I buy something I think of it in how much it cost per use. If I buy a $450 bike and put another $150 tweaking it for me that 1st ride is pricey. However if I end up loving the bike and riding it a lot all the fun I got out of it would be worth the extra $100 - $200 dollars that the guy that got the absolute rock bottom deal paid.

BTW I think Rothenfield is right about the A1 frame. It's not terribly light, but it's comfortable. I enjoy riding distance on mine. His bike is great looking, nice photo!

Used bikes aren't like new bikes were you can go from shop to shop to see who will sell it to you for the lowest price. Used bikes just kinda "show up" and it's often hard to find the same or even similar model again.

Glad I didn't let mine go, although it was so crazy cheap (It needed a bunch of stuff and lot of touch up to the paint) I figured even if it was worthless I was only out a small amount.


----------

